# Pretérito mais-que-perfeito



## portumania

Is the (only) difference between Pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples and composto that the first is used for informal speaking and the second one for formal speaking?


----------



## almufadado

portumania said:


> Is the (only) difference between Pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples and composto that the first is used for informal speaking and the second one for formal speaking?



As diferenças estão na forma de conjugar os dois tempos do verbo -> the differences are in the two distincte forms of verb's conjugation.

The differences of their use, as a thumb rule... yes. The simple has some "strange" forms that can be mistakenly taken for other word graphed the same way.

As a general rule ... no. Depends mostly on the verb as it's usage. 
In  some verbs this tenses don't had meaning, most of the times only give emphasis. 

Past (that's that !... is over ! it's past )

"eu amei a Maria mais do que à vida " 
"tu tiveste nele o teu melhor amigo" = Ele foi o teu melhor amigo" 
"ele veio de longe para te ver"


Pretérito mais-que-perfeito do indicativo        

"eu amara Maria mais do que à vida" (amar) (sounds poetic)

"tu tiveras nele o teu melhor amigo" (ter) (sounds fatal ! ) 

"ele viera de longe para te ver" (vir) (denotes effort)


The composite tense gives a sense of consequence !

This tense always required something more to be said after it ... if you say it isolated the listener will be waiting for more  

"Eu tinha amado Maria tanto ... que não me importei com a vida/com mais nada !"

"Tu tinhas tido nele o teu melhor amigo ... e não aproveitaste"! 

"Ele tinha vindo de longe ... só para te ver !"

Or as to be said in an emphatic way :

"Eu tinha amado Maria tanto !!!!! (tanto , mas tanto, tanto, tantinho Ai !!!! )


----------



## Audie

portumania said:


> Is the (only) difference between Pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples and composto that the first is used for informal speaking and the second one for formal speaking?




In Brasil, I think it's quite the contrary.  

Simples --> formal 

Composto --> informal


----------



## Macunaíma

No Brasil, o pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples praticamente só é usado na língua formal escrita; na língua falada, mesmo formal, as formas compostas são preferidas, sendo que a forma com o auxiliar 'haver' é mais formal do que a com o auxiliar 'ter'.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal penso que também.


----------



## Bahiano

portumania said:


> Is the (only) difference between Pretérito mais-que-perfeito simples and composto that the first is used for informal speaking and the second one for formal speaking?


Que eu saiba, na fala indireta (reported speech) é até precisa usar a versão composta.
P.ex.: Ele disse que tinha estacionado o carro alí.
Estou certo?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, se por acaso acrescentarmos mais um pensamento ao ''ele tinha estacionado o carro ali....antes de entrar no prédio'' (por exemplo).


----------



## Macunaíma

Bahiano said:


> Que eu saiba, na fala indireta (reported speech) é até precisa usar a versão composta.
> P.ex.: Ele disse que tinha estacionado o carro alí./ Ele disse que estacionara o carro ali.
> Estou certo?


 
A forma simples também pode ser usada em discurso indireto sem problema.


----------



## Carfer

MOC said:


> Em Portugal penso que também.


 
Também acho.



Macunaíma said:


> A forma simples também pode ser usada em discurso indireto sem problema.


 
Também concordo. Contudo, parece-me que _'Ele disse que estacionara o carro ali' _é menos assertivo do que _'Ele disse que tinha estacionado o carro ali'._ O uso do tempo simples parece-me implicar que o falante pensa que a afirmação é susceptível de dúvida, carece de prova.


----------



## olaszinho

Bom dia a todos.
Refiro-me ao uso do mais-que-perfeito simples em Portugal.  Em relação a este tema, gostava de saber se o uso desse tempo é mais difundido nalgunas regiões do país ou se, por exemplo, é mais frequentemente utilizado por idosos ou pessoas com un nivel cultural elevado.  Há ainda essas diferenças no emprego desse tempo verbal ou o seu uso desapareceu totalmente na fala? Até li num fio deste fórum que uma professora de Lisboa corrigira uma aluna por ter usado o mais-que-perfeito simples em vez do composto.


----------



## kandinsk

Carfer said:


> Também acho.
> 
> 
> 
> Também concordo. Contudo, parece-me que _'Ele disse que estacionara o carro ali'_é menos assertivo do que _'Ele disse que tinha estacionado o carro ali'._ O uso do tempo simples parece-me implicar que o falante pensa que a afirmação é susceptível de dúvida, carece de prova.


Acho que o mais-que-perfeito, neste caso, "E_*le disse que estacionara o carro ali"*_ corresponde à "E_*le disse que estacionou o carro ali", "Ele disse que tinha estacionado o carro ali"*_ é mais usada quando há  uma incerteza. Ex.:
_*Ele disse que tinha estacionado o carro ali, no tentanto não o vejo.*_

*(O mais-que-perfeito quase já não é usado, só mesmo numa conversa foraml, muito isolada, ou, na escrita poética ou de época)*

Já agora, em português de portugal, quase não se usa o futuro-do-pretérito/condicional
Ex.: No Brasil diríamos: *Eu gostaria de fazer uma pergunta.*
      Em Portugal "diziam": *Eu "gostava" de fazer uma pergunta.*
(Diferentes sentidos, não?)


----------



## Carfer

kandinsk said:


> Acho que o mais-que-perfeito, neste caso, "E_*le disse que estacionara o carro ali"*_ corresponde à "E_*le disse que estacionou o carro ali", "Ele disse que tinha estacionado o carro ali"*_ é mais usada quando há uma incerteza. Ex.:
> _*Ele disse que tinha estacionado o carro ali, no tentanto não o vejo.*_
> 
> *(O mais-que-perfeito quase já não é usado, só mesmo numa conversa foraml, muito isolada, ou, na escrita poética ou de época)*


 
Nisso, discordo. '_Ele disse que estacionou o carro ali" e "Ele disse que tinha estacionado o carro ali' _são claramente afirmativos e não é o facto de alguém não encontrar o veículo que muda o que quer que seja. Já '_Ele disse que estacionara o carro ali' _comporta um elemento de incerteza, ainda que não muito forte.




kandinsk said:


> Já agora, em português de portugal, quase não se usa o futuro-do-pretérito/condicional
> Ex.: No Brasil diríamos: *Eu gostaria de fazer uma pergunta.*
> Em Portugal "diziam": *Eu "gostava" de fazer uma pergunta.*
> (Diferentes sentidos, não?)


 
É verdade, mas, para nós, ambas as frases têm o mesmo sentido. Penso é que a primeira, por via do uso do condicional, tem um toque de polidez que falta à outra.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

olaszinho said:


> Bom dia a todos.
> Refiro-me ao uso do mais-que-perfeito simples em Portugal.  Em relação a este tema, gostava de saber se o uso desse tempo é mais difundido nalgunas regiões do país ou se, por exemplo, é mais frequentemente utilizado por idosos ou pessoas com un nivel cultural elevado.  Há ainda essas diferenças no emprego desse tempo verbal ou o seu uso desapareceu totalmente na fala? Até li num fio deste fórum que uma professora de Lisboa corrigira uma aluna por ter usado o mais-que-perfeito simples em vez do composto.



Falando por mim, só utilizo o mais-que-perfeito na escrita: "ele dissera", "ela fizera". Na oralidade é sempre "ele tinha dito", "ela tinha feito". Não consigo imaginar ninguém a usar o mais-que-perfeito numa oralidade quotidiana (nem pessoas muito eruditas), excepto se estiver a fazer de propósito para criar um efeito "literário", "pomposo" para acrescentar mais impacto (isso sim, consigo imaginar).
Não conheço o caso da professora ter corrigido a aluna (pode ter sido num contexto específico) mas não me parece que seja razão para isso (corrigir a aluna). 
Quanto à questão do regionalismo, pode haver aí qualquer coisa. Parte da minha família é alentejana e não me surpreendo de ouvir dizer, especialmente na negativa: "então _nã _tivera? então _nã _houvera de ir", etc. Mas isto não soa bem sem o _"sotaqui"_ apropriado.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Ainda quanto ao regionalismo, no post anterior mencionei o pretérito mais-que-perfeito usado regionalmente em vez do imperfeito:

"então _nã _tivera? então _nã _houvera de ir"
significa "então não tinha? então não havia de ir?


Nem de propósito, esta semana uma senhora que vive em Torres Novas, mas que desconheço de onde é proveniente, disse-me esta frase fantástica, que não resisto sem deixar aqui registado como curiosidade:

"Bom Natal se a gente já não nos faláramos"

Neste caso, significa: "Bom Natal se a gente já não se falar (até lá)" - infinitivo
Se este tópico não estivesse actual na minha mente se calhar nem reparava.

Entretanto, lembrei-me também da canção "Ó rama o que linda rama":

_Eu gosto muito de ouvir
Cantar a quem aprendeu.
Se houvera quem me ensinara,
Quem aprendia era eu! _

Neste caso, o mais-que-perfeito é usado em vez do conjuntivo. ("Se houvesse quem me ensinasse".)
Como se vê, o mais-que-perfeito era de facto usado regionalmente para substituir algumas formas verbais. Fiquei com curiosidade de saber se o fenómeno se nota apenas no Alentejo e porque razão isto acontece ou acontecia. O mais-que-perfeito é actualmente considerado uma característica de uma linguagem sofisticada (e escrita), mas parece que a certa altura, como diz olaszinho, era a forma mais empregue por pessoas com pouco nível escolar e, de facto, já de uma certa idade.
Não deixa de ser curioso e interessante.

Sublinho apenas que tudo isto são apenas curiosidades regionais e não devem ser usadas no português padrão.


----------



## kandinsk

Uma questão, em portugal se usa: *Eu fui trabalhar para Lisboa*
No Brasil: *Eu fui trabalhar em Lisboa*
Não estaria mais correta a segunda frase?
Por exemplo: Eu fui trabalhar numa multinacional (Indica que eu trabalho naquela empresa)
Eu fui trabalhar para o Sr. João Carlos


----------



## Outsider

kandinsk said:


> Uma questão, em portugal se usa: *Eu fui trabalhar para Lisboa*
> No Brasil: *Eu fui trabalhar em Lisboa*


Em Portugal podem-se dizer as duas frases, dependendo do sentido. E ou muito me engano ou no Brasil também se diz "Eu fui trabalhar para Brasília". 



kandinsk said:


> Não estaria mais correta a segunda frase?


Porquê?


----------



## marta12

Fui trabalhar para Lisboa, não quer dizer que se vá viver para Lisboa. 
Por isso em ptPT, «fui trabalhar para Lisboa» é a mais correcta.


----------



## kandinsk

marta12 said:


> Fui trabalhar para Lisboa, não quer dizer que se vá viver para Lisboa.
> Por isso em ptPT, «fui trabalhar para Lisboa» é a mais correcta.


 Eu fui trabalhar a Lisboa

E vou a lisboa (vai por um curto prazo)
Eu para Lisboa (vai por um longo prazo/viver)

No caso seria: Eu para Lisboa trabalhar
                     Eu fui trabalhar em Lisboa


----------



## englishmania

Não sei se estou correcta, mas penso que a frase _Eu fui trabalhar para Lisboa_ podia ser reescrita da seguinte forma: _Eu fui para Lisboa trabalhar_. (ir para)
Com outro sentido seria _Fui a Lisboa trabalhar_ - moro nos arredores da cidade,  desloquei-me a Lisboa para trabalhar e voltei.
Também se diz_ Quero trabalhar em Lisboa_ (posso morar perto ou não) e _Quero ir trabalhar para Lisboa _(na maioria dos casos, penso que se subentende que se vai viver para Lisboa).

Entretanto, reparei que já há muitos _posts_.


----------



## kandinsk

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal podem-se dizer as duas frases, dependendo do sentido. E ou muito me engano ou no Brasil também se diz "Eu fui trabalhar para Brasília".
> 
> Porquê?


Ninguém trabalha para Brasília, mas sim, em Brasília
Como: Eu fui estudar na sala
Não, eu fui estudar para a sala. (ninguém estuda para a sala, mas sim, na sala)
Posso estar enganado, mas não faz sentido, estudar para Brasilia


----------



## kandinsk

englishmania said:


> Não sei se estou correcta, mas penso que a frase _Eu fui trabalhar para Lisboa_ podia ser reescrita da seguinte forma: _Eu fui para Lisboa trabalhar_.
> Com outro sentido seria _Fui a Lisboa trabalhar_ - moro nos arredores da cidade, desloquei-me a Lisboa para trabalhar e voltei.
> Também se diz_ Quero trabalhar em Lisboa_ (posso morar perto) e _Quero ir trabalhar para Lisboa _(subentende-se que se vai viver para Lisboa).
> 
> Entretanto, reparei que já há muitos _posts_.


 
Isso não tem nada a ver com "mudar"

Eu mudei-me para Lisboa (correta)
Eu fui viver em Lisboa (correta) Fui=ir, em Lisboa=local (estou em..)
Eu fui viver para Lisboa (não faz sentido) Fui=ir (movimento de delocar-se) Para indica o mesmo (percurso) Ação de ir à algum lado, daqui para ali.


----------



## englishmania

kandinsk said:


> Como: Eu fui estudar na sala
> Não, eu fui estudar para a sala. (ninguém estuda para a sala, mas sim, na sala)


Kadinsk, mas quando vais trabalhar _para a sala_, não trabalhas para _benefício da sala_, _vais_ é _para_ a sala trabalhar.


----------



## Carfer

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> ...esta semana uma senhora que vive em Torres Novas, mas que desconheço de onde é proveniente, disse-me esta frase fantástica, que não resisto sem deixar aqui registado como curiosidade:
> 
> "Bom Natal se a gente já não nos faláramos"
> 
> Neste caso, significa: "Bom Natal se a gente já não se falar (até lá)" - infinitivo
> .....
> Entretanto, lembrei-me também da canção "Ó rama o que linda rama":
> 
> _Eu gosto muito de ouvir_
> _Cantar a quem aprendeu._
> _Se houvera quem me ensinara,_
> _Quem aprendia era eu! _
> 
> Neste caso, o mais-que-perfeito é usado em vez do conjuntivo. ("Se houvesse quem me ensinasse".)
> Como se vê, o mais-que-perfeito era de facto usado regionalmente para substituir algumas formas verbais. Fiquei com curiosidade de saber se o fenómeno se nota apenas no Alentejo e porque razão isto acontece ou acontecia. O mais-que-perfeito é actualmente considerado uma característica de uma linguagem sofisticada (e escrita), mas parece que a certa altura, como diz olaszinho, era a forma mais empregue por pessoas com pouco nível escolar e, de facto, já de uma certa idade.
> Não deixa de ser curioso e interessante.


 
Quanto à origem da senhora, provavelmente é da Beira-Baixa, mais concretamente da região de Castelo Branco. Não acontece só com o infinitivo, mas também com outros tempos, designadamente com o pretérito perfeito: _'nós faláramos'_ em vez de _'nós falámos'._ Se ela usou o infinitivo dessa forma, vai ver que faz o mesmo com outros tempos_._

Quanto ao _'Se houvera quem me ensinara'_ ocorreu-me de repente, se, em vez do mais-que-pefeito, não será alguma sobrevivência duma variante do imperfeito do conjuntivo, como ocorre no espanhol, onde a dualidade de formas persiste ('_hablara/hablase', 'hubiera/hubiese', 'enseñara/enseñase'_).

Devo dizer, com o risco de passar por um sujeito que, além de usar uma linguagem rebuscada e antiquada ou demasiado formal, anda quixotescamente a lutar contra moinhos de vento ou se dedica a contrariar teses estabelecidas, que não acho que o mais-que-perfeito esteja tão morto como isso. É evidente que se usa muito menos do que se usava antes (há uma tendência notória para a uniformização da linguagem e mesmo das pronúncias, efeito da massificação por via da televisão) mas ainda o ouço na oralidade, se bem que, é verdade, em práticas orais muito específicas, em que há realmente cuidado com o que se diz e a forma como se expõe. Aliás, o uso do mais-que-perfeito, do que me recordo da minha infância, não era um exclusivo de gente com pouca instrução, antes pelo contrário. Ocorria sim, entre os rurais da minha zona, cujo nível de instrução era realmente baixo (consequência de séculos de desprezo pela educação e, mais proximamente, da velha tese salazarista de que aos portugueses chegava muito bem saber ler, escrever e contar, quando nem isso o regime assegurava) um fenómeno de - não sei como lhe chamar - distorção das formas verbais de que um exemplo típico é o que deu acima 4TranslatingEnglish da senhora de Torres Novas. Parece o mais-que-perfeito, mas na realidade não é.


----------



## marta12

As minhas desculpas kadinsky.

 Por cá diz-se: fui estudar para a sala. 
Mas,
Estive a estudar na sala

Também díriamos, fui estudar para Brasília


----------



## Outsider

kandinsk said:


> Ninguém trabalha para Brasília, mas sim, em Brasília
> [...]
> Posso estar enganado, mas não faz sentido, estudar para Brasilia


Para mim, faz todo o sentido ir estudar -- ou trabalhar -- para Brasília.



kandinsk said:


> Como: Eu fui estudar na sala
> Não, eu fui estudar para a sala. (ninguém estuda para a sala, mas sim, na sala)


Para mim, ambas as frases estão certas. Pode-se ir trabalhar para a sala ou na sala.


----------



## Carfer

kandinsk said:


> Ninguém trabalha para Brasília, mas sim, em Brasília
> Como: Eu fui estudar na sala
> Não, eu fui estudar para a sala. (ninguém estuda para a sala, mas sim, na sala)
> Posso estar enganado, mas não faz sentido, estudar para Brasilia


 
Mas não se trata de _'trabalhar para Brasília'_ e sim '_ir trabalhar para Brasília'. 'Para' _tem que ver com o movimento, não há nenhuma incorrecção nisso, pelo menos no português europeu.

P.S. Cruzei-me com o Outsider, estou a chover no molhado.


----------



## Outsider

Exacto: é claro que aqui «Brasília» não é o patrão, mas o destino.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Carfer, obrigada pelo post sobre o mais-que-perfeito e o regionalismo. Abre possibilidades interessantes.


----------



## kandinsk

Outsider said:


> Exacto: é claro que aqui «Brasília» não é o patrão, mas o destino.


Pois, então o correto é: Eu fui trabalhar em Brasília
Agora se a frase a seguinte;
Eu fui para Brasília trabalhar
Eu fui trabalhar em Brasília, para ter um bom salário.

 O "para" nunca pode estar entre dois verbos.


----------



## englishmania

Eu fui trabalhar para Brasília.
Eu fui para Brasília trabalhar.



kandinsk said:


> O "para" nunca pode estar entre dois verbos.


 O _para_ não está entre dois verbos. Está entre um verbo e um nome em ambos os casos.



Sim, fui para ajudar os meus amigos.

Dois verbos... conjunção final


----------



## kandinsk

englishmania said:


> Eu fui trabalhar para Brasília.
> Eu fui para Brasília trabalhar.
> 
> 
> O _para_ não está entre dois verbos. Está entre um verbo e um nome em ambos os casos.
> 
> 
> 
> Sim, fui para ajudar os meus amigos.
> 
> Dois verbos...


Eu queria dizer que o "para" vem sempre entre dois verbos..
Eu *fui* para lisboa *trabalhar*

Eu *fui fazer* o jantar para que pudéssemos *sair* mais cedo
Como diria, *fui ajudar os meus amigos em Lisboa*, *fui para Lisboa ajudar os meus amigos*, ou, "*Fui ajudar os meus amigos para Lisboa"?*


----------



## anaczz

kandinsk said:


> Ninguém trabalha para Brasília, mas sim, em Brasília
> Como: Eu fui estudar na sala
> Não, eu fui estudar para a sala. (ninguém estuda para a sala, mas sim, na sala)
> Posso estar enganado, mas não faz sentido, estudar para Brasilia



Essa construção pode ser estranha aos ouvidos brasileiros mas não se pode dizer que esteja errada.
É uma forma mais do que consagrada em Portugal (tanto que os portugueses nem entendem qual é a sua dúvida). Logo a gente se acostuma e acaba, até, por falar também.
O que define se uma expressão está correta ou não? Não é o seu uso pelos ditos "falantes cultos" da língua?
Se, em Portugal, os falantes cultos falam assim, então é uma construção que pertence à norma culta e não há o que discutir.


----------



## englishmania

kandinsk said:


> Eu *fui fazer* o jantar para que pudéssemos *sair* mais cedo.


_
Eu fui fazer o jantar para ti._ 

Não há verbo depois do _para_. 




kandinsk said:


> Como diria, *fui ajudar os meus amigos em Lisboa*, *fui para Lisboa ajudar os meus amigos*, ou, "*Fui ajudar os meus amigos para Lisboa"?*



Talvez dissesse mais espontaneamente, se se aplicasse ao contexto, _fui a Lisboa ajudar os meus amigos. _De entre as hipóteses que deste, a segunda.


----------



## kandinsk

englishmania said:


> _Eu fui fazer o jantar para ti._
> 
> Não há verbo depois do _para_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talvez dissesse mais espontaneamente, se se aplicasse ao contexto, _fui a Lisboa ajudar os meus amigos. _De entre as hipóteses que deste, a segunda.


 Você diz, *foi trabalhar "onde", ou, foi trabalhar "aonde"?*


----------



## englishmania

onde/para onde

_Ele foi trabalhar para um/num supermercado._  (=começou a trabalhar/arranjou esse emprego)
Ainda que me pareçam ambas possíveis, penso que a tendência é mesmo dizer _para_.

_Ele está a trabalhar num supermercado.
_Aqui não há dúvidas. No entanto_, Ele está a trabalhar para uma empresa/Ele está a trabalhar numa empresa _podem ter significados ligeiramente diferentes.


----------

